# Awning question



## inthezone (Oct 8, 2012)

Can someone help me on what safari residence room I will need for the 2011 autotrail commanche i have been told that it has to be model specific and secondly if anyone has one the want to sell in very good condition please PM me


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Thule Omnistor now only sell the Safari Residence G2.

To approach a dealer you will need the following information;

Model: either 5002 or 5003
Length: normally 4m or 4.5m
Height: taken from underside of awning at rear of motorhome
Height: taken from underside of lead rail when fully extended to ground; ensure you have set the lead rail high enough to enable door to open without hitting the arms.
Colour: Canvas colour if you want side panels to match canvas colour, however a standard solid grey is available if you are not concerned.

Colour, length and model will be printed on a sticker on the inside left hand end of the awning case.

Also, ensure the dealer is aware this is for an Auto-Trail as they use special side panels to accommodate the awning as it is semi recessed.

These are purchased from the importer as the following individual component parts.

Front
Sides
Curtains
Wind Slip
Luxury Residence bags

Regards,
Chris


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Probably not model specific to the motorhome but model specific to the wind out awning.

I think Autotrail fit Omnistore awnings in different lengths to suit each model. You just need to measure the length (they come in 0.5m increments) Then measure the height from the ground when parked level.
Then just search for the safari room that fits the length and height.



Trevor



edit - Chris beat me to it !!!!


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Think they just go by awning length.

My Residence fits a 3.5 awning. (Its not for sale!)

They really are good and very stable and weather proof.

Not the fastest to erect but once up they are the dogs wotsits and will be good for all year round use.

There are a couple of plastic location lugs to fit to the awning. Other than that very straight forward.


----------



## harveystc (Sep 20, 2008)

*awning question*

Hi,If you go to uk campsites webpage it is free to use,and it has got the largest ammount of used awnings that i have seen,at the top of the page it will tell you how to find them,hope this helps,regards H.


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

Have a chat with Jeff Bowing from http://www.bowenawnings.co.uk/
I purchased my Safari Ressidence (G2) from him a few months ago and he was very good. He also put me onto a company for the wind skirts which reduce drafts from under the motorhome.

He was also cheaper than Rose Awnings.


----------



## GMLS (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi

Thinking about a safari room for next year but we already have a fairly decent drive away but it is a bit of a pain to erect. How long does it generally take to (a) erect and then (b) dismantle?


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi,
It took the wife and I about an hour the first time to erect and about 15 minutes to dismantle. It is very simple and straight forward to erect and with more experience the times will reduce substantially.
Here is a video link that is useful.






You will need a step ladder!


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

We had a Fiamma awning with our previous Autotrail Scout and a Harrison cheap safari room. It was brilliant. I could do it all single handed, stood on the ground without any help from anybody. So much better than barking at the vertically challenged wife as she struggled with an awning rail on a previous caravan. Now with the megatardis its bigger and taller. I have to carry a step ladder and even standing on the top rung its only just tall enough. I have to re-engineer the two side rails as otherwise I needed to be on top to fit the awning into the rail and underneath to do up the clamps, so now its all done from above.
I needed to re-engineer the bits where the side rails fit into the awning box as they would pop out in high wind, now they are pinned in. Oh and its ALL FIAMMA. I made a bottom draft excluding skirt from an old lorry sheet and this fits with velcro. When its all up and together with lots of nails in the ground and a "flap stabilising bar" (old kite pole and a lump of foam rubber) across the top its fine, but a howling overnight wind is enough to get me out of bed, dressed and putting it all away in a hurry. 
Smallish awning and safari rooms work well but the bigger they get the more agro they are. But I still don't require the wife!!

C.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

CliveMott said:


> We had a Fiamma Awning [MHF Link] with our previous Autotrail Scout and a Harrison cheap safari room. It was brilliant. I could do it all single handed, stood on the ground without any help from anybody. So much better than barking at the vertically challenged wife as she struggled with an awning rail on a previous caravan. Now with the megatardis its bigger and taller. I have to carry a step ladder and even standing on the top rung its only just tall enough. I have to re-engineer the two side rails as otherwise I needed to be on top to fit the awning into the rail and underneath to do up the clamps, so now its all done from above.
> I needed to re-engineer the bits where the side rails fit into the awning box as they would pop out in high wind, now they are pinned in. Oh and its ALL FIAMMA. I made a bottom draft excluding skirt from an old lorry sheet and this fits with velcro. When its all up and together with lots of nails in the ground and a "flap stabilising bar" (old kite pole and a lump of foam rubber) across the top its fine, but a howling overnight wind is enough to get me out of bed, dressed and putting it all away in a hurry.
> Smallish awning and safari rooms work well but the bigger they get the more agro they are. But I still don't require the wife!!
> 
> C.


The Fiamma awning (safari room) bears no resemblance to an Omnistor Residence.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Really??

6 = 1

Half a dozen = togher


----------

